# Horse talk for Canadians



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Mertle Welcome to the forum. I live in Ontario and have 2 wonderful appaloosas


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not canadian, but I had to say this.

Too bad I couldn't be considered candaian! I live 7 miles from the border and one of my friends live right on the border, but still in the USA.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm glad someone had the idea to start a thread for Canadian horse owners/riders. Oh Canada!

I reside in Ontario. I currently do not own a horse, but I will hopefully be getting one again shortly.


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

amberly said:


> I'm not canadian, but I had to say this.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't be considered candaian! I live 7 miles from the border and one of my friends live right on the border, but still in the USA.


Oou, what part of America?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Another Ontarian here! I own three horses, and will hopefully be getting a team of minis soon.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there. You dont know how excited i was to read youre in nova scotia. im from there. I just moved to Alberta a few months ago though. I have one horse whos coming home in september


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm from VI in BC. I have two horses, and 3 teenaged boys. One of my boys is autistic and we are very involved in Special Olympics which he does very well with in swimming. He received Rookie of the Year award this past year which was so exciting. I work full time as a teacher which I am not enjoying as much as I used to so I'm planning on taking a few courses to get a degree in Occupational Therapy. I have lived in this town all my life but have a goal of moving within this next year. Was thinking about Alberta due to all my family being there, but having second thoughts on that, and now thinking the interior of BC. Life is very busy.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Another Maritimer here! I have one feisty Sport Horse mare who is fondly nick named Nasty Brat or Bratty Mare. 

I am an event rider at heart who wandered to the hunter/jumper ring for the last few years. Making my debut back in eventing tomorrow with Bratty Mare. She has never evented before so I am super excited and a tad nervous for it.

I also have two dogs, a rabbit and a fiance.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

NBEventer, good luck tomorrow!!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi from Québec!

Four horses at our place; 3 arabians and a canadian mare, a couple cats and dogs. I do mostly trail riding, a little dressage on the side and train for endurance. Distance rides I did so far were in Ontario, many friends in the Ottawa region. My SO did some eventing with one gelding, looks like fun but I wouldn't have the nerves...

As I already mentioned to Mertle: LOVE Nova Scotia. Worked there in the past and still have friends there.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

Im from nova scotia as well! Finally a Canadian Thread.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi I am a Canadian as well 
I live in BC ,I am married for 3 years have a 28 year old daughter
I have a cat and lovebird 
I love horses and dogs


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

BC checking in. =)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate 5am... just sayin... on that note; off to the horse show *yawn*


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello! I live on an acreage in central Alberta with my DH, two kids, 4 horses, 2 dogs, 3 cats, 3 reptiles and a tree frog. I ride mainly for pleasure but am working toward showing my Arab gelding in some dressage training shows next year.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

So nice to know theres fellow Canadians! Im tempted to make another thread since the OP got banned.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Dripples said:


> So nice to know theres fellow Canadians! Im tempted to make another thread since the OP got banned.


:shock: Why am I always missing out on these things?? Even though OP is banned, the thread is still viable, right?

Hello to all. I'm from Saskatchewan. I have four horses plus an assortment of dogs, cats and chickens. My husband and I have lived on our little farm for 24 years now.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

*Canadian Horse Talk*

Hello all, I decided to make this thread because the OP to the other thread was banned.

So we can talk about anything here like how our training is going or we can discuss our lovelys, give out tips, or we can just have a general all around discussion.

Ill go first.
My name is Stefanie, and I live in Nova Scotia, I currently have one horse, along with 2 kids, and a husband.

Now its your turn


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm from Sask, recently moved to Ontario. Belleville. Is that eastern? I don't know. 
I own two appaloosa's. Walterbb and Joey. Both are back home with my mom. The SO and I are only supposed to be here two years while he does school, so not much point in bringing my boy out. But, who knows. Maybe I will later in the year. 

I'm currently looking for a place to ride and take lessons. I miss the barn already! and Sask. I miss Sask.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

EEEEEK a Canadian thread!!!! YAY

Hello from Saskabush


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another Saskatchewan resident here, lived here 7 years having immigrated from England. I share my life with my husband, grow up son, 3 dogs, 1 cat and currently 5 horses, and a part time donkey!


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

Oouu, *Golden Horse*,we need pictures!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How many from BC here? 
I know a few BC people


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Stefanie Nice to meet you
My name is Wendy. I am married for 3 years to Marc 
I have a 28 year old daughter 
We have a cat Sam and lovebird Tiki 
I love horses, dog, and cats


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm Dani. 
From Sask. 
In Ontario now. 
Two Appaloosas.
Walter and Joey. 
Two cats.
Frank and Isis. 
Boyfriend of 6 years, Bryan. 

I Miss Walterbb


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to meet you as well


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Dripples said:


> Hello all, I decided to make this thread because the OP to the other thread was banned.


The two threads are merged, this will not be closed down because OP was banned.

Carry on with your regularly schedule program :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The two threads are merged, this will not be closed down because OP was banned.
> 
> Carry on with your regularly schedule program :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Thankgoodness.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good to be here too


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> The two threads are merged, this will not be closed down because OP was banned.
> 
> Carry on with your regularly schedule program :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


It's good to know that the Canadian contingent is not starting out tragically flawed.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dripples said:


> Oouu, *Golden Horse*,we need pictures!


Here you go....

Willow Wind, my Arab x Standardbred










Currently very sadly for sale, as my fat butt and her skinny self are not the best match:-( I do so love that mare, but not enough to lose the weight obviously enough.

Beautiful Arab x Saddlbred mare for sale video links added - Regina Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Regina

Then my big goof Big Ben, Perch/TBxSandardbred:





































Ben is also being listed, he is just to green for me, I need a partner, not a project!

Then there is my new guy, who still doesn't have a name, I bought him on 30th June, then had a bad accident on 1st July, so haven't ridden him since the try out. QH, has been a ranch horse, but to slow for the job.:lol:




























That is the first 3, more in a minute


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Then we have my beautiful old Arab mare Ace




























and I loved her so much that I bought a daughter if hers, my beautiful Emmy




























And Ace also gave me a beautiful foal, by my Haflinger stallion, Angel who will be 2 years old on Sept 11th, no recent pics of her as she is away at the moment being a companion










Yes I know the fence isn't ideal, they have moved her now to a better place...











Now, this is complicated, the lady I bought Emmy from used to own Ace, we became friends and as Ace is semi retired she spends summers at her old owners place, keeping Poncho company, then during the winter, I get Ace and Poncho here. Who is Poncho you ask? Well this is a Poncho:lol:










So cute, and an ideal arrangement, Ace now has a baby to care for that will never grow up, and she does love looking after a little one. Poncho has a protector who makes sure that no one messes with him!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice horses and adorable donkey!

Your Big Ben is stunning, really good conformation, well balanced.
Then, my heart goes to Emmy. Arab crossed with what?
That's a lot of creatures to take care of. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse I love your horses and donkey 
I love Ace the best


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Eole said:


> Then, my heart goes to Emmy. Arab crossed with what?


Emmy is all Arab:wink:

Want to meet the dogs as well?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a great online tack shop in Canada? I usually like Pleasant Ridge Saddlery, or Greenhawk but they dont have the product I need. Horsloverz out of the US has the item but they want nearly $50 base rate shipping on a less than $40 item and over 10% sales tax. I try to buy in Canada whenever I can. The local stores don't have the item either.


BTW Golden Horse - I love your pictures! Big Ben is a beauty and is stunning in yellow. The Arabs are lovely too, but I have a soft spot for Draft crosses.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Another canadian here.. but i'm farther north  Up in the Yukon


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Koolio said:


> Can anyone recommend a great online tack shop in Canada? I usually like Pleasant Ridge Saddlery, or Greenhawk but they dont have the product I need. Horsloverz out of the US has the item but they want nearly $50 base rate shipping on a less than $40 item and over 10% sales tax. I try to buy in Canada whenever I can. The local stores don't have the item either.
> 
> 
> BTW Golden Horse - I love your pictures! Big Ben is a beauty and is stunning in yellow. The Arabs are lovely too, but I have a soft spot for Draft crosses.


What kind of product are you looking for? There are sites in the states that offer flat rates for shipping to Canada as well.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi I am from Calgary. Currently have three QH and one Thoroughbred. Most of my riding is ranch work but I compete in team penning and sorting. I competed in barrel racing for approximately 20 years. I also enjoy riding english, mostly dressage and a bit of jumping.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello from Ontario!!! I currently have 1 horse I bought in May a 3 year old Buckskin colt Lionel in training for Reining and will be going to his first show in the end of September and going to New York at the end of October. I am totally counting down the days until next September when I can start riding him. I have a almost 4 year old Border Collie male named Dakoda. I also have 2 1 year old black cats (not related) I got from the shelter named Ripley and Cole. I guess black cats arent popular around here so I had to get both.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Evansk said:


> What kind of product are you looking for? There are sites in the states that offer flat rates for shipping to Canada as well.


I need a 20" and a 22" fleece backed dressage girth. I have a 26" made by Ovation that I really like. Lots of US sites have this but shipping is crazy expensive.

What part of the Yukonare you from? We just got back from a Yukon trip a couple of weeks ago. It is breathtakingly beautiful up there!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Koolio said:


> I need a 20" and a 22" fleece backed dressage girth. I have a 26" made by Ovation that I really like. Lots of US sites have this but shipping is crazy expensive.
> 
> What part of the Yukonare you from? We just got back from a Yukon trip a couple of weeks ago. It is breathtakingly beautiful up there!


 Have you tried Apple Saddlery? 

Horse Tack Supply Online, Horse Tack Stores, Horse Tack For Sale – One Stop Equine Shop FAQ <-- they offer a flat rate of $25 for shipping to Canada  

I'm in Whitehorse.  What parts of the Yukon did you get to see?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We did a motorcycle trip from Edmonton, AB, p the Alaska Hwy to Dawson City. Once in Dawson, we went p the Dempster to Tombstone Park and then across the Top of the World Hwy into Alaska. Unfortunately, we only spent one night in Whitehorse, but we are hoping to go back and spend more time there. Beautiful place! How are the winters?

I'll try Apple. I can live with $25 on a small order.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2013)

Fellow Canadian here! All the way from Alberta.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Also check ebay for UK sellers. I have bought a few things from the UK now and gotten them crazy cheap. A beautiful well made 5pt breast plate for $95 including shipping. Brand new. Shipping is quick and cheap.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Lots of Canadians from the West. I guess that's where the horsies are! 

I order regularly online from US endurance stores and shipping usually is around 25$. Avoid any order coming with UPS as they have outrageous custom fees. USPS are usually reasonably priced and trustworthy. 
Talking about customs, I don't know how they decide the charges. Just had two orders in last week, around 200$ each. One I had 40$ taxes and the other... none! No clue why.

I'd like to buy in Canada, but they don't offer any endurance stuff.
NBeventer, what UK store did you order from?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

A few I have had fabulous luck with are:

eBay My World - canterequestrian

eBay My World - equinesupplies110

eBay My World - equusnow!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Mertle said:


> Hey all, id thought id make a thread for all the horse owners/riders that are residents in/of Canada!
> 
> We could talk about our horses, experience, training, tips, or just all around discussions!
> 
> ...


LOL! I laughed at your sentence "I myself, reside in Nova Scotia, with two horses and a husband ". Loved the husband part. You're a funny lady.

I reside in Alberta, just outside Calgary with two horses and a husband!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Koolio said:


> We did a motorcycle trip from Edmonton, AB, p the Alaska Hwy to Dawson City. Once in Dawson, we went up the Dempster to Tombstone Park and then across the Top of the World Hwy into Alaska. Unfortunately, we only spent one night in Whitehorse, but we are hoping to go back and spend more time there. Beautiful place! How are the winters?
> 
> I'll try Apple. I can live with $25 on a small order.


 The winters here vary LOL Some years they're quite nice with lots of snow.. but then it can be just nasty :-x Last year wasn't too bad .. didn't get a lot of snow until late into the season and the temps didn't drop until Jan/Feb ... but it was cold -40 (not including the windchill) I live about 30 mins out of the city and it was getting close to -50.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Cross border orders?*

Has anyone ordered online from Horseloverz or other US vendors lately? I went to place an order on few relatively inexpensive items and noticed the tax rate was over 15% (it should be only 5% for GST here in Alberta) and shipping costs were nearly 40% of the cost of the order (two synthetic girths, a fly sheet and a saddle pad). We order items regularly from the US and I have never encountered tax rates and shipping rates so high before. I did phone to ask why the rates were so high, but they told me this is the agreement they have with the Canadian government. Has anyone else noticed this? I have ordered many times before from the same company (they were great) and have never been charged so much tax and shipping. Did something change?

I will call my local tack shop and see if they can order in the items that I want instead.

I did try the other companies many suggested but they didn't have the specific item I need.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL I have a friend who lives just north of the border who keeps a PO Box in the US, I get things sent there and she brings them across, usually costs my the 10%, but now they charge it on postage as well as the goods themselves :twisted:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Koolio, I've never had US stores charging taxes. Usually, it's decided when the package goes through customs, depending on the price and type of good. I pay taxes when I receive the package, either to the delivery company or the Post Office. 15% when it should be 5%? Makes no sense to me.
As for shipping rates, really dépends on who they use for shipping. My 2 last orders cost me 25$ and 30$ each.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 
good to be here 
Marc gets things shipped here from the States and does not cost much 
sometimes its free shipping


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Eole said:


> Koolio, I've never had US stores charging taxes. Usually, it's decided when the package goes through customs, depending on the price and type of good. I pay taxes when I receive the package, either to the delivery company or the Post Office. 15% when it should be 5%? Makes no sense to me.
> As for shipping rates, really dépends on who they use for shipping. My 2 last orders cost me 25$ and 30$ each.


In the past I paid the same as you, $25 or $30 for shipping and either no tax or GST only. When I rechecked this order, taxes were 20% of the purchase price and shipping was $55. No thanks! I wonder what has changed?


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally! What a great thread to start. Boy the things I missed when away trying to cram as much as one can into a short Canadian summer lol. Well hello from Saskatchewan! I have 3 horses , a man friend ( boy friend lol but after living together for over 7yrs boy sounds kinda immature lol) dog, cats and some cows. I ride western,trails, cattle work, and western dressage. I am currently giving a little girl lessons on my saddle horse and have planted the horsey seed into a new generation lol.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Yar. I used to get from Horzelovers pretty frequently, bu their shipping charges have been outrageous of recent.

Now, this is what I do: the border is only an hour or so away (depending how busy the crossing is) and there's a few businesses there that will receive packages for you for a minimal fee (3 bucks or so). That way I don't need to get a PO box or anything since it's so infrequent for me to buy stuff now, and shipping within the usa is free or cheap, so the ~$3 dollar fee is nothing!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have loved horses all my life. My favorite breeds are Arabs, Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses, Paints and Clydesdale's 
I have ridden all these to plus many more


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Right Canadians, where is the best place to live in Canada.

I'm getting fed up of freezing 7 months of the year, drowning for one, and fighting mosquitoes for the other 4 months!

Where is the land cheap enough to buy enough space for 3 or 4 horses, that has work near by, and actually has some weather you can ride in!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

New Brunswick?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Born to Run is right - the land prices would be more reasonable on the east coast rather than in BC if you stay away from the major centres; it would be a milder climate than Sask but not as mild as the west coast; the down side would be that the cost of living is likely higher especially when horses are concerned and I think the job market is more limited. So, stay in good old Sask a few more years, save up your pennies and become financially independent then you're ready for your move.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Right Canadians, where is the best place to live in Canada.
> 
> I'm getting fed up of freezing 7 months of the year, drowning for one, and fighting mosquitoes for the other 4 months!
> 
> Where is the land cheap enough to buy enough space for 3 or 4 horses, that has work near by, and actually has some weather you can ride in!


Sask! lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Koolio, try Chick's or Jeffers. I've ordered from both and the shipping rate is better. If you find what you want, order a bunch of their dewormers as their Ivermectin is only about $2.29 tube instead of $20. Horseloverz is full of bull regarding this government agreement. C and J will charge more reasonable shipping then the post office will charge $8 to collect the tax. Sometimes if it's under a $100 customs will push it thro without asking for the tax, therefore no postal fee either.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Another Albertan!  

I have... too many... 13? Arabians and three dogs and no life. LOL

I also didn't know we had so many Newfies ( :lol: ) here!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Sask! lol


Apart from the weather part it's ideal. New Brunswick was looking good, until I realized that it is so French, not sure I'd settle in so well.

Anyone here from Nova Scotia?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Right Canadians, where is the best place to live in Canada.
> 
> I'm getting fed up of freezing 7 months of the year, drowning for one, and fighting mosquitoes for the other 4 months!
> 
> Where is the land cheap enough to buy enough space for 3 or 4 horses, that has work near by, and actually has some weather you can ride in!


Alberta!
I don't know what you mean about 7 months of freezing... :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alberta here as well. I agree with knowing what it feels like to freeze for 7 months out of the year. Thats why this year Im investing in good winter boots.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking at my penny collection I reckon I could afford to buy a lock up in Alberta, may struggle with a house, and land could be a problem

Nova Scotia - look at this

http://www.countryrealestatebroker.com/Properties/Langman/details.htm

WANT

http://www.countryrealestatebroker.com/Properties/Bledin/detail.htm


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

If you go North in Alberta land is cheap. South, you have to part near be a millionaire. LOL

You can buy MY place so I can move south!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Apart from the weather part it's ideal. New Brunswick was looking good, until I realized that it is so French, not sure I'd settle in so well.
> 
> Anyone here from Nova Scotia?


My dad is! Love it out there. Don't know much aside for pricing etc. Haven't been in a few years. Missed this years trip due to moving


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You don't want New Brunswick. It sucks here. We freeze 7 months, drown for 4 months and have one month of sun.

We have no real show circuit here, only one equine vet in the entire maritimes and I could go on and on lol. I want to move back west *sigh*

The only good thing about this area is the trail riding. Yet the barn I board at doesn't even have trails *grumble*


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi fellow Canadians 

great to be here


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not so horsey, but calling Albertans, if you earn around $100,000 per anum and live in Calgary would you be well off, moderately well off, rich or poor?


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Apart from the weather part it's ideal. New Brunswick was looking good, until I realized that it is so French, not sure I'd settle in so well.
> 
> Anyone here from Nova Scotia?


Im not from Nova Scotia, but Im currently here until November.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What's it like Stirrup?


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, the weather is EXTREMELY flaky. So it can go from raining to sunshine in liquitty split. But the land is very nice actually, i am from the UK but i wouldnt mind maybe having a summer place down here.

Ps. There is no good reliable weather man down here. :wink:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Not so horsey, but calling Albertans, if you earn around $100,000 per anum and live in Calgary would you be well off, moderately well off, rich or poor?


A single person with a 100k salary would be reasonably well off. Harder to support an entire family on 100k per year with as comfortable of a lifestyle. An average family home in Calgary will run around 450k. It all depends on what you expect as well off, rich or poor. Affordable horse property around Calgary doesn't really exist. Acreages withinn a reasonable commute are very expensive. Sales tax and income tax are low than in Sask. I'm not sure about property tax.

A number of years ago we moved to Sask from Alberta. Everyone in Sask told us we would find it way cheaper to live. We didn't find that at all. Insurance was the same or more, property taxes were double, income tax was much higher and the cost of goods was the same or more in Sask, except PST made them quite a bit more. Since we've been back in Alberta however, prices have been steadily increasing, but our property tax is still less than it was in Sask 10 years ago.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Canucks, have you all frozen? Been flooded or just snowed in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

None of the above, yay Ontario! Way warmer (ish) than SK. I miss SK though  I think it is supposed to snow/rain tonight. We shall see.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Freezes solid at night, gorgeous sunshine in the daytime but nothing melts until noon, *sigh. Sorry, didn't realize I hadn't checked in......Karen from 100 Mile House, BC, I have a couple nags and a family of humans.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm Desiree.

I live in Vancouver, BC! 

I love living in Vancouver but it is not cheap to ride horses. I have 2 cats, a rabbit, two turtles. I ride a cranky mare, actually she's only cranky on the ground but shes great to ride. We have a love hate relationship, aka she hates me and I love her. She loves the treats I buy from Greenhawk though. And I'm riding another boy, I had my 2nd lesson on him last week. It was amazing. He's one of those horses you can love and cuddle with.

And I just need to say, I don't miss living in Sask.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Another Albertan checking in. A frozen one. 
I've got 6 horses,some sheeps,and a cat,and share in an array of other animals here on the farm.Located somewhere in the middle of the province,or thereabouts.Ride both english and western,mainly just for pleasure,trail riding,and whenever fences need checking or the neighbors cows need chasing.Had to take the last three or so years off from all but the very occasional ride due to health reasons,but trying hard to get back to the point where I can start doing more of it.Raise a foal or two every few years as well,which I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in (again) from northern Alberta where fall of 2013 has been much better than 2012.  I live on an acreage just outside of a Edmonton with my family of 4, 4 horses, 3 cats, 2 dogs, 2 geckos, a uromastyx lizard and a tree frog.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Er... guess its time for me to check in again  

I live up in Whitehorse in the Yukon Territory. It snowed here last wednesday.. then off and on throughout last week... but its warmed up again and the snow is melting fast.

Mmm .. lets see.. I live on a nice 5 acre lot, there's 3 humans here (including myself LOL) 5 cats, 2 dogs, a bearded dragon, 3 horses, a flock of hens with two roos and one lonely little turkey named Bubba. :lol:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Evansk said:


> Er... guess its time for me to check in again
> 
> I live up in Whitehorse in the Yukon Territory. It snowed here last wednesday.. then off and on throughout last week... but its warmed up again and the snow is melting fast.
> 
> Mmm .. lets see.. I live on a nice 5 acre lot, there's 3 humans here (including myself LOL) 5 cats, 2 dogs, a bearded dragon, 3 horses, a flock of hens with two roos and one lonely little turkey named Bubba. :lol:



Oohh,the Yukon,love that place! Have been there a couple times,and would love to go back.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

thetempest89 said:


> IWe have a love hate relationship, aka she hates me and I love her.


:rofl::rofl: I've had some mares like that



thetempest89 said:


> And I just need to say, I don't miss living in Sask.



What's wrong with Sask? Apart from it's flat, cold and miles from anywhere?


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol! I lived in Melville. 

Just a TON of drama, with young and old. Type of drama I never even had to deal with in high school. I made some good friends, but generally it's just a different culture that I didn't completely enjoy. The girls especially, one minute they're bff's, the next they hate each other, back stabbing. Too much work!

It's too different for me, I'm from Vancouver originally so totally different. Did love the hockey though, and I didn't mind the cold at all. Oh and I don't drive. lol Like I said, I'm from Vancouver. I take the bus.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Small world, we are 30 mins away from Melville


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Here on VI we have had the most gorgeous October ever! No rain at all, just sun and blue skies and lovely fall colours (notice I spelled it the Canadian way?) Perfect riding weather, not too hot and no bugs! I am sure the monsoons will hit sooner or later, though. (and I STILL won't be prepared!)


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Some parts of Sask are quite hilly. Unfortunately the #1 happens to be on the flattest most boring stretch - Pense lol. 

Weather. Well its been it's typical can of worms lol. Last week we had a bunch of snow. Then we had a ton of cold wind. Some sun. Been some chilly nights. Think Monday night was -15 or cooler. Our thermometer said -13 at 9:30. Started chopping ice for the critters. Over an inch on the dugout already. I figure all the experts(meterorologists and my big hairy saddle horse that looks like and old mossy grizzly) are right about our up coming winter. Another super cold, super snowy one. Oh well. I love winter anyways. 
Any other Saskabushers getting excited for Agribition! I am. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't even see this! Figure I might as well join on in, seeing as I am Canadian. c: 

I'm currently living in Kelowna, British Columbia. Just moved onto an acreage, but I've spent my entire life around horses. Nice to come across some fellow Canadians, for sure!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I live out west of Edmonton, in the middle of nowhere lol. Have 3 people on our farm, lol, a dog named Charlie, she is an Aussie cross, Ol'gimpy our cat, 6 hens and a rooster,and our 3 horses, Blue, Dunni and Abby.
I have rode all my life and have currently taken up barrel racing, just got me a 1D horse! Lol
Snow on the ground currently which was quiet a shock since it was 13-17 and sunny last week, and then bam! Into the minuses and snow! Yesterday morning was -16 here with the wind. But I suppose it is winter time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Well herlooo thar.

It's a chilly, windy day in Sasky, and guess what I get to do?
Trail cows 4miles home! Might not seem like far, but in the snow and wind it feels like an 18 mile trek. 

I have me some wooly horses already and they are in Winter starvation mode - the lead mares are food selfish and if anyone comes near their patch of grass, all h-e-double hockey sticks breaks loose. LOL mares. 

Gawsh I wish I could get to an indoor without driving forever and a day.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Well herlooo thar.
> 
> It's a chilly, windy day in Sasky, and guess what I get to do?
> Trail cows 4miles home! Might not seem like far, but in the snow and wind it feels like an 18 mile trek.
> ...


Better start building one Kylie :lol:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL cause that is a brilliant idea when I'm leaving for Olds in February! I wouldnt even get to use it!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Well.. it would be there when you get back. Haha  Are you taking Squiggy with you?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I havent decided yet, but the way its looking... i wont have much time for anything extra :/


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

What course are you taking at Olds?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a friend taking an ag managment course in olds, loves it! And I can totally agree to the riding arena, we have one down the rode here buts its not insulated and has no lights. So you have to ride during daylight and most times its warmer outside! Hubby as given me full permission to build a riding arena, once we win the lottery!! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL there's a riding arena up here. Heated, lighted with stalls inside and it's not far from me. Only problem is since its the only one in the Whitehorse its used a lot and is usually crowded in the winter time.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

When I lived in Manitoba we had more riding arenas then anyone knew what to do with. There were 3 within 10miles! And you could also go into Brandon and ride at the keystone center. And now its a 45 min drive to get to an arena that's at least warm enough to take your mitts off lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

PrairieChic said:


> Some parts of Sask are quite hilly. Unfortunately the #1 happens to be on the flattest most boring stretch - Pense lol.
> 
> Weather. Well its been it's typical can of worms lol. Last week we had a bunch of snow. Then we had a ton of cold wind. Some sun. Been some chilly nights. Think Monday night was -15 or cooler. Our thermometer said -13 at 9:30. Started chopping ice for the critters. Over an inch on the dugout already. I figure all the experts(meterorologists and my big hairy saddle horse that looks like and old mossy grizzly) are right about our up coming winter. Another super cold, super snowy one. Oh well. I love winter anyways.
> Any other Saskabushers getting excited for Agribition! I am.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm pretty sad I won't get to agribition this year or next. Cannot wait to move home.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody going to the CFR?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

Checking in from Ontario!

This year has been a bit of a S***show in terms of weather. Seems my ponies have been in mud from spring thaw until now! I'd prefer the ground to at least freeze so I can actually ride! 

I vote Canada buy an island somewhere that all us horsey people can go without bugs and winter!! That exists...RIGHT?!?!:wink::rofl:


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone here from quebec?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone near the Quinte Bay area of Ontario?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

wtwg said:


> Anyone here from quebec?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm not in Quebec, but I am your direct neighbour to the east :lol:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

From Quebec!:wink:
Where in Qc are you wtwg?

I'm in the Laurentians, north of Montreal.
In the woods surrounded by lands owned by hunters. Deer hunting with guns starts this week end, so trail riding is out of the question. And my little (outdoor) riding arena is frozen solid. 

Now all this talk about indoor arenas is making me dream.
Or I'll join Cappaloosa on that warm island anytime.


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in the west island, but I ride in St Lazare! 

We have an indoor arena  Don't know how people live without one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello there  

Im new to this whole horse forum thing so bare with me lol. I figure this is as good as any place to introduce myself, I live smack dab in the middle of BC, enjoying the warm snow free Fall, it sure is nice. Of course now that I said that, I better prepare for 3 feet of snow tomorrow LOL. 

I hope everyone else is enjoying our lovely weather


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Howdy, Haha Saskatchewanian here.
I have 1 dog, 10 barn cats and 3 standardbred horses and they are all over fed and under worked! I mean isn't that how its supposed to be? Oh well they are all fat and sassy and loving it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Lucky you WTWG! Both for the arena and riding in St-Lazare. That is a horse paradise! I rode the Forestiers trails this summer, what a fantastic trail system. I have many endurance friends that train there.

Welcome NorthernHorse! Welcome Saskgal! I understand about well fed and underworked animals... No doubt I work much harder to keep them than they work for me. But they provide priceless therapy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a default setting for Sask horses I think, especially farm ones, the only times that you get really great riding weather is when you are to busy on the land to be able to ride!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm from Nova Scotia, so close to the ocean that lobster is cheaper by the pound than bologna! Yes I am related to a boat captain/owner, and people sell fish door to door (it's good too).

It's not a horsey area though so you make do with you have and buy 90% of everything via internet or have it trucked to you (hay).


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

Eole said:


> Lucky you WTWG! Both for the arena and riding in St-Lazare. That is a horse paradise! I rode the Forestiers trails this summer, what a fantastic trail system. I have many endurance friends that train there.


Couldn't agree with you more! The trails are A-MAZING. We even have a field owned by eventers that we can "borrow". 

I absolutely love love love the area. Lots of property for sale now, if you're interested. Maybe one with an arena?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> I'm from Nova Scotia, so close to the ocean that lobster is cheaper by the pound than bologna! Yes I am related to a boat captain/owner, and people sell fish door to door (it's good too).
> 
> It's not a horsey area though so you make do with you have and buy 90% of everything via internet or have it trucked to you (hay).


Perhaps we can discuss trading lobster for hay:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm lobster


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure! Considering the price for lobster every where else seems to be so expensive. I'm sick of lobster by the end of our season, ick.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> Sure! Considering the price for lobster every where else seems to be so expensive. I'm sick of lobster by the end of our season, ick.


 
That`s one of life`s cruel ironies for me as I`m partial to certain seafoods and I probably live as far away from them as is possible (and given that I could never afford the expense it would take me to actually tire of the taste of lobster, if it was even possible:lol.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

By the way, welcome to the forum NorthernHorse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, (NOT) it has warmed up, so now we have snow!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Where did all the Canadians go?! Can't let this thread die... Its cold up north today ... -19 .. with the wind chill -22 .. *shivers*


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello, Northern horse friends; I live in Ontario and have three mares; a Standardbred (she's 32, so the cold weather hasn't hurt her!), a Morgan/QH cross and my newest addition, a Tennessee Walking Horse; we've had a little snow here already, but so lucky to have an indoor arena to play in; my biggest question is always around blanketing; I don't ususally blanket, but this year I am blanketing my old girl, since she is a little thin this fall; my girls come in at night during the winter and have a run in for shelter in the daytime; during the spring and summer they stay out 24/7 unless the weather is really bad; thoughts on blankets? (I know it's been discussed before, but I'm always a little conflicted about it)


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm so thankful it doesn't snow in the lower mainland. I would be grumpy if I had to walk 15 minutes to the barn in snow. Especially our snow, it's crappy snow.

I love standardbreds.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome Autumn Rain!

All mares, you like a challenge!  (I actually love mares.) About blanketing, I think you're doing fine. I have my horses out in daytime, without a shelter but plenty of hay and warm water; they come in every night. I never blanket. I take them only in extreme weather. They have enough hair to protect themselves, never saw one shiver. But your old girl probably needs the extra protection.

We had a few snow falls that don't seem to melt away... winter has arrived! :wink: -12C this morning, more chilly with the wind. We had an exceptionnally warm october, so it's kind of a shock.
Here's a picture of my canadian mare Mistral last week:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm curious about the structure behind your mare (nice looking, by the way), Eole. Is it a playhouse or does it serve another purpose?


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi from Vancouver Island to all you canadians :0) Hope you guys up north do not have too much snow and freeeeezing weather! We are so lucky it has been really nice and dry here for November lately. Wish everyone a wonderful week


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, Eole, I love, love, love my mares! Each one has her own personality. Thanks for your blanketing advice. I'm feeling okay about what I'm doing for Bronwen (my aged Standardbred).

I must say I admire your Canadian girl, too. They are not very common around here, but I wish they were!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Chevaux, it's a feeder: it protects the hay from the weather and from being thrashed by the horses. You can throw the amount you want in, even a big round bale fits in. Its some kind of PVC-plastic. It really reduce waste to none at all.
Horse feeders - Xactics

Canadian horses are quite common in Québec, we have many small breeders dedicated to keep the breed alive. They are generally easy keepers and hard working. Quiet but strong willed. They have a great lively trot and do well in dressage in regional compétitions.

Welcome to you Island Horselover. You live in a gorgeous area!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Eole said:


> Chevaux, it's a feeder: it protects the hay from the weather and from being thrashed by the horses...


Clever device. With my horses, I would be concerned about the sneak factor as I have one who wouldn't hesitate to pounce on one of the less dominant ones when they've got their heads inside. Have you experienced any difficulties like that?


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

That's what a was thinking too , Chevaux. But looks sturdier than the nag bag that's for sure, those things sure didn't stand up to the hype. 
Not too bad a day in Saskabush - windy with freezing rain and a bit of flurries but still warmer than a few days ago, lol. Went to agribition yesterday. Picked up a real nice set of reins and a few other things. Was kinda disappointed at the number of vendors ( bet its really expensive for them to be there) seemed to be half as much as there used to be. Oh well, now to wait to use new reins lol. Too much to do today,maybe tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Been gorgeous here the last few days been around 5 supposed to be like this it the weekend and then cold and snow. Got to love alberta winters!
Got my chicken coop all insulated and rebedded. They are pretty toasty warm in there now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

It's mild in my area right now, but I know the temperature isn't going to hold and there will be more snow.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

PrairieChic said:


> ...the nag bag that's for sure, those things sure didn't stand up to the hype.
> 
> I was at agribition also - they were selling them there for about $280.
> 
> ..( bet its really expensive for them to be there) seemed to be half as much as there used to be. ...


Yes it is frightfully expensive - hundreds of dollars for just the space never the other expenses that go along with it. My husband used to work for a company that carried some farm/ranch supplies and they stopped going because the expense outweighed the sales brought in (well technically, I suppose, it would the sales that weren't brought in).


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok so the Western Agribition in Saskatchewan is supposes to be the biggest cattle show in the world. I was wondering is it advertised in other provinces like the Calgary stampede is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well hello winter, you've arrived, I knew you were coming but I wasn't ready, I never am

I am seriously peed off with it today though, I was due to go for my forst lesson since the accident, but snow, and worse icy roads have made me chicken out, Oh well the laundry will get done anyway.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya I was supposed to be going to a funeral today, but its a 2 hour drive on a good day! And now there is over a foot of snow on the ground.
Good thing I got the chicken coop all done up. As for the horses the boys were good but my poor mare was cold this morning, I felt terrible, I should have thrown a blanket on her but this is her first winter with me and our first real taste of winter. Guess I figured she had a better coat then she does. Oh well dried out and blanketed now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Was woken at first light this morning by the wind shaking the house,looked out the window at a wall of white,major snow storm/blizzard happening out there.So,there goes my plans for the day..Couldn't get out of the yard if I wanted to!The snow has eased up in the last hour,visibility got to where I could see the barn,so bundled up and ventured out to do chores. Moved the horses to a more protected area,and did a head count on the sheep to make sure no one was buried in a snow drift.Made sure all the livestock had food/water/shelter.Now I'm back indoors and thinking today shall be a movie marathon day..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yuk, Country, keep the blizzard over there, we have this










That's enough for me thanks


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My Charlie dog playing in the snow lol at least someone likes the weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a beaut out there..


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh wow, whereabouts are you at? Its started snow big fluffy flakes here again but not much for wind. I am about an hour half west of Edmonton
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

About an hour NE of Calgary.We're right on the edge of a wide shallow valley,which seems to generate more intense weather than surrounding areas for some reason..


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

SaskGal said:


> Ok so the Western Agribition in Saskatchewan is supposes to be the biggest cattle show in the world. I was wondering is it advertised in other provinces like the Calgary stampede is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure they got a marketing strategy in place otherwise they wouldn't be drawing in all the out of province competitors and exhibitors they do get.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

CountryRyder: nice pictures. Love your avatar. That's a real snow storm.
Cowgirl: your dog Charlie is adorable.

Chevaux, about the feeder: I guess a dominant horse could intimidate a horse across inside, but can't reach so the low horse soon learns it's safe to eat.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

More snow dogs


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Eole said:


> ...
> 
> Chevaux, about the feeder: I guess a dominant horse could intimidate a horse across inside, but can't reach so the low horse soon learns it's safe to eat.


I was thinking in terms of the come from the side or behind sneak attack where the other horse(s) likely wouldn't see it as their head is inside - I have a clever mare who uses her power for evil:lol:.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the puppies GoldenHorse! Too cute for words!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Definitely turning white across the provinces. Oh well that time I guess. I was going to go for a ride yesterday but decided against it. Sounded like Rambo was out in the bush fully load and cranky - first day of hunting season, lol. So that coupled with the wind created that 'feeling' in the air which made all the horses spooky. So instead I made a cake, watched a movie and cleaned. I know, exciting. Lol. Pretty excited to get the new reins out for a test. Today kept us kinda house bound just chores and chopping some wood took me outdoors, but next week doesn't look too bad so far. Hope everyone stays safe ( if the highways are bad just stay home not worth it) and cozy!


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh cowgirl4753 your dog looks like one of mine. Crazy!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Better post pics PrairieChic!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

PrairieChic said:


> Definitely turning white across the provinces. Oh well that time I guess. I was going to go for a ride yesterday but decided against it. Sounded like Rambo was out in the bush fully load and cranky - first day of hunting season, lol. So that coupled with the wind created that 'feeling' in the air which made all the horses spooky. So instead I made a cake, watched a movie and cleaned. I know, exciting. Lol. Pretty excited to get the new reins out for a test. Today kept us kinda house bound just chores and chopping some wood took me outdoors, but next week doesn't look too bad so far. Hope everyone stays safe ( if the highways are bad just stay home not worth it) and cozy!


I would die for a deer burger. The only thing I like about deer, is the deer burgers. Everything else, kind of grossed me out. Especially if we used deer hamburger for pasta. Weird taste. That's one of the things I miss about living in sask are the deer burgers lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I get in trouble for insisting on calling them Bambi Burgers! I used to work in retail, and despite having ZERO artistic talent, occasionally got asked to set up the displays for new release videos. 

When Jungle Book was re released I did a fantastic display, robbed the plat section for foliage, had toys and all sorts of links to other merchandise in the store, it was my best effort. The next one was Bambi, and I had nothing, and it looked bad, made even worse by the fact I had forgotten to take down the sign I had made, Bambi, you've seen the film, try the burger, available on aisle 16:lol:


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I lived with my cousin while I was in sask. We had to be careful about the bambi, hunting talk. The youngest who was 6 at the time, took the movie Bambi pretty hard. Bawling hard. 

I'm not a huge meat person but **** they're good as burgers. Nothing else lol.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww you guys talking about deer burgers is making me hungry... time to go digging in the deep freeze to make burgers tonight. 

On the plus note this morning, even tho I woke up to 2 screaming kids, a grumpy dog, and 2 horses thinking that since I didn't feed them at the crack of dawn that they are going to die of starvation, and that it was cold n snowy, I looked out my window and seen that my driveway was nicely plowed and my truck unburied from the snow.... I love having nice neighbours with a big tractor


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I live in Vancouver. I don't have the same snow problems as you guys. I LOVE snow though. Although if we did have SK snow here, I'd be a bit upset. I walk to work, and it's all down hill to work. I guess sliding down the hill would be faster lol. 

It's really nice to have neighbours like that. We live in a house with two families, and a person. Upstairs is a family, we have a big basement. Then there is a batchelorete suit down here as well just across from our suite. But we're the only ones ever to clean up the leaves or shovel the snow. We haven't had a good big dump of snow in a few years. We had a decent one last december, but I didn't get to enjoy it. I had just gotten my tonsils out. My mom and I did go out the day it snowed though (I tried to go out almost everyday for an hour or so, so I didn't go crazy) you know you live in Vancouver when the buses can't handle the snow, it's slushy, and nobody can drive in it. Our bus didn't even go the whole route, he stopped across from the skytrain station and said that was as far as he was going. Now that I think back, I think it was actually very slippery. I remember the bus even slipping.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

NorthernHorse said:


> Awww you guys talking about deer burgers is making me hungry... time to go digging in the deep freeze to make burgers tonight.
> 
> On the plus note this morning, even tho I woke up to 2 screaming kids, a grumpy dog, and 2 horses thinking that since I didn't feed them at the crack of dawn that they are going to die of starvation, and that it was cold n snowy, I looked out my window and seen that my driveway was nicely plowed and my truck unburied from the snow.... I love having nice neighbours with a big tractor



Aaannd now I have Rodney Atkins 'Friends With Tractors' song stuck in my head,lol.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Our neighbour came and plowed our driveway as well today, love living on the country!
As for deer burgers, got my buck down today! So fresh meat for our freezer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello fellow Canadians!
Hope its not too late for me to slide on in here  
I'm Paige and Im currently riding and training a QH named Hunter in natural horsemanship. We live just outside of Vancouver. 

All the talk of deer burgers makes me a little sad... and hungry! havnt been out to hunt this year and the seasons winding down :/ 

Anyways ill share a quick photo of Hunter!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome pic! And welcome to the thread! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you! that was 2 years ago but i still love it!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I am on Vancouver Island, so even milder than Vancouver but I grew up in Alberta (near Edmonton) so I know those snowy scenes (even kind of miss them, oddly enough!) We have had the most awesome weather here so far (fingers crossed). We will get the monsoons though at some point and it will be miserable., the horses will be soaked and freezing, everythimng will be a mucky mess and the mud will be our worst enemy.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunny day out,so decided to saddle up  took my 2 yr old i'm just starting for a spin in the snow!!Was a bit ago since I last rode her but she hasn't forgotten stuff Even braved taking her out of the confines of a ring or corral for the first time! Wasn't particularly warm out actually,the sun is deceiving :lol: But have to take advantage of the few semi warm days we have & those times of feeling bold,as they don't come around often :lol:


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello hello fellow canucks!! I'm from Quebec, st-Lazare area, I board my mare (non horsey hubby lives with me and my dog :lol She's a 4 year old TB, I bought her as a 3 year old, totally green and is very very sassy.....love of my life lol! We are at present doing groundwork to level 1 dressage and I will show her next year.

Of course pics are a must! I have so many that its hard to choose, she loves her bran mash and only gets it when she's VERY good, unfortunately she gets it up to her eyeballs and slathers it all over her wall ****!
































love that property GH, and its only 230k.....if I could get my hubby to move it would certainly be to an equestrian property, there's a beautiful one for sale on the street st. Angelique in my area, but waaaayy out of my price range, 2.5 million I believe....


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Its dropped to -25 here ... Brrrr ... but we did manage to get the horses larger corral finished for them. They are loving it, I snapped a few photos of them ripping around. :lol:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the thread Paige/TBStorm and Fahntasia!
TBStorm; what kind of protective vest do you wear? I'm considering getting one but wonder how hot it gets in summer.

Fahntasia: beautiful mare, really. You live in such a nice equestrian area, lucky you! I rode in the Forestiers trails last summer and stayed at Club Renaissance. Just loved the trails and plan to go back next year.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Our neighbour came and plowed our driveway as well today, love living on the country!
> As for deer burgers, got my buck down today! So fresh meat for our freezer!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I filled my buck tag just the other day as well.  Nothing like fresh venison!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm surprised I didn't see this thread before... Hello my fellow Canadians! 
I do not have a horse any longer, but here is the girl I had. She's a 4yr old Nokota mare named Spirit, and is 1 1/2yr old in this picture


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Eole said:


> Fahntasia: beautiful mare, really. You live in such a nice equestrian area, lucky you! I rode in the Forestiers trails last summer and stayed at Club Renaissance. Just loved the trails and plan to go back next year.


Thank you, she's the apple of my eye =) I was going to board at renaissance very nice clean barn, only thing I hated was half day turnout, my girl needs all day or she turns into a devil.....lol! The forestier trails are gorgeous, took her through them once so far, she's still not trail broke, will hopefully be trail broke by next year.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Koolio said:


> In the past I paid the same as you, $25 or $30 for shipping and either no tax or GST only. When I rechecked this order, taxes were 20% of the purchase price and shipping was $55. No thanks! I wonder what has changed?



Hi All, I'm from Saskatchewan. 1 Appy horse, 1 Cat, 1 dog and 1 fish


Here is my list of shopping Online Canadian Stores. 

Free shipping anywhere in Canada. Irvine Tack & Trailers 

Shipping $10 for under $100. http://www.applesaddlery.com/c-210-pads-cushions.aspx?many=24

Shipping? I've never ordered from here yet and don't see anything on their website. Might be calculated at checkout? Tack Depot

Shipping? I've never ordered from here yet and don't see anything on their website. Might be calculated at checkout? I have met the guy who owns this place though and he is really nice. They also have a facebook page. Western| Barrel Saddles & Tack| Hazy Tack Shack & Repair


If I order from the US

I do order from Horse.com Shipping is $32 + .75 per pound but they do cover all duties and custom fees. I like to order from here if I have a big order as their prices are super cheap. I've ordered pads and full bridle sets from there and never had any issues.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all, time I posted on here too.

And thank you MiniMom for those online stores. That's the kind of information I like to have.

I have been sorting out my winter riding gear as this winter I have two rideable horses, and no broken limbs (last winter I had a broken arm thanks to one of the horses ....). I have just completed my outfit by purchasing some Ariat winter boots (see my other thread on winter boots if you're going boot shopping ) and feel like I am genuinely sorted for the season.

I have also now got two local riding buddies :clap:so plenty of opportunities to get out there. By combining our local contacts we are growing our off road riding opportunities very fast.

Here's a pic from last week


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Hello all, time I posted on here too.
> 
> 
> I have also now got two local riding buddies :clap:so plenty of opportunities to get out there. By combining our local contacts we are growing our off road riding opportunities very fast.
> ...


Looks like beautiful riding there! Do you encounter any quads or snowmobiles and how do your horses react to it?

I'm a little worried about winter trail riding here because we had more families move onto our country road and many of them go quadding or snowmobiling where I like to ride. :-( When they go by my fenceline, my horses gallop and snort and buck. I wouldn't want them to do that while trail riding!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What in heavens name is all that white stuff?!?!??!?! :shock:


It's plus 13c and raining here today


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> ...I'm a little worried about winter trail riding here because we had more families move onto our country road and many of them go quadding or snowmobiling where I like to ride. :-( When they go by my fenceline, my horses gallop and snort and buck. I wouldn't want them to do that while trail riding!


That's such an intrusion, isn't it Red Gate (I know, it's happened in my area too - nice and quiet to a little mini quad park:?)? If you are any sort of terms with them, perhaps you can make lemonade out of lemons by enlisting their aid in desensitizing your horses to the machines.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome MiniMom and thanks for the shopping links.



> What in heavens name is all that white stuff?!?!??!?! :shock:
> 
> 
> It's plus 13c and raining here today :razz:


 Well, at least WE can ride in the snow, as winter rains are miserable to ride in. :lol: Beautiful pic RedGateFarm. Hopefully, tomorrow I can take a similar picture from between my mare's ears: we just got 1 foot of snow today. 

It's good to desensitize horses to ATV and snowmobiles, it's unavoidable to meet them on trails at some point. Problem with snowmobiles is they don't compact the snow enough and the half-packed trails become dangerous for the horses legs. So my plan is to ride the trails BEFORE the snowmobiles!


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I am so jealous of all the snow everyone is riding in!!!! I as well am on Vancouver Island so we dont get enough! It has been a bit chilly but hoping for some next week! Everyone keep their fingers crossed for me ok? Shropshirerosie that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone lives so far away from me  its -8 here right now.. and lightly snowing.. although it did snow all last night .. and there was at least an inch or so of snow ..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Minimom, where in Sask are you?


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

So much fun seeing pictures of all of your "fuzzy" horses, now that the cold weather is coming on. I must say, I'm happy to see the snow instead of all the rain we had this fall; everyone is much cleaner! LOL


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Hi Minimom, where in Sask are you?


Good old Saskatoon. lol, What about you?

EDIT: Never mind, remember we spoke on the one thread that you posted of Gracie's Baby. I was at Scott's the night baby was born.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Remember, lol I have trouble remembering to put my underwear on, I'm old!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

BACK ON TRACK - Frontier Western Shop Ltd.

Found another Canadian site with free shipping.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Going to check it out now - thanks.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Irvine Tack & Trailers also has free shipping in Canada.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Headin' to that site, now...


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

It is only -3C here! I love you Alberta clipper. Finally rode one of my horses after nearly 2 1/2 weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Here in Toronto we finally got snow... The first bit of snow ended up being 20cm... It was -25 with the windchill but by Friday we will be at +6... Crazy weather


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

So I have to do a parody for school of O Canada, so I made mine. It has to be funny, have the same rhyme and rhythme and format. Any tips to improve mine?
The ones rhyme together and the twos rhyme together.
Oh Winter
Our frigid and brutal weather 1 
True Northern Spirit
With all the communities together 1
With shivering souls
We see thee freeze
The true top
Chilly but nice 2
From North to Northern 
O winter 
we will always skate 
on ice
God keep winter weather 1
frosty and nice 2
O winter
We will always skate on ice 2
O winter
We will always skate on ice 2


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Soo how's everyone enjoying this beautiful Canadian winter?? Here we just got snow followed by ice/snow followed by rain... Everything froze over and whatever isn't covered in half rock solid snow is covered with ice, making it very hard to walk. It also hit -25 tonight lol. Too cold for me!


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Soo how's everyone enjoying this beautiful Canadian winter?? Here we just got snow followed by ice/snow followed by rain... Everything froze over and whatever isn't covered in half rock solid snow is covered with ice, making it very hard to walk. It also hit -25 tonight lol. Too cold for me!


Yep to cold for me so I hibernated all day cleaning my room.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SaskGal said:


> So I have to do a parody for school of O Canada, so I made mine. It has to be funny, have the same rhyme and rhythme and format. Any tips to improve mine?
> The ones rhyme together and the twos rhyme together.
> Oh Winter
> Our frigid and brutal weather 1
> ...


ROFLMAO LOVE IT

It has certainly been cold enough for me, we were down to -50*c with wind chill teh other night. All I have done horse wise is make sure that they have hay and that the hot bowl is working and then I come on in, Brrrrrrrr.

Made myself a haynet though










and tied a couple of halters


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Those look good Golden. If this winter drags out and you're forced indoors for very long I fully expect to see a post of a saddle you've built. I've got plans on crocheting a door mat out of used baler twine, myself (seriously - I'll put pictures up upon completion).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux one of my friends was talking about that, would be interested to see what you come up with:wink:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, the ground here isn't ground anymore... It's ice that is sometimes hidden under soft snow... No wonder I dodn't leave the house today lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

If I had any rope I'd try my hand at making a rope halter, but gahh I do not. I need something to do indoors!


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

We have a real Canadian winter where I live! First one in a while =) Let is snow!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*Heads up Saskatchewan*

SQHA is extremely excited to announce that, in partnership with HorsePower Inc, The Band City Quarter Horse Show will host the 2014 World Equestrian Games Reining Selection Finals for Team Canada!!!

The World Equestrian Games takes place in Normandy, France from August 23 - September 7, 2014!

To celebrate this prestigious event SQHA has a ton of fun activities planned during the show...STAY TUNED!


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone going to the Horse Expo in Saskatoon, Sk?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Probably not  I'd love to, but all my horse time needs to be saddle time now, I have a clinic at the end of the month


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll be there all weekend. I even took Friday off work so I can go on Friday to. 



SaskGal said:


> Anyone going to the Horse Expo in Saskatoon, Sk?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Bumping this back up for the Canadians! 

How is every ones weather doing these days?  Actually having a nice spring up here for once! Nice and sunny with a bit of rain here and there.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This has not been a good winter or spring in Southern Ont. It is a late spring with lots of cold weather and now we are having rain, everything is so muddy here but at least it beats cleaning stalls with frozen manure and knocking the ice out of the water pails. I rode on Mon and got out just before the last big rain, went back to the woods, the trail was pretty wet and sloppy so heavy going for the horse. Haven't ridden since then.
Glad to hear your spring is better. Do you have the deer flies and black flies yet? By the time our trails are ok to ride on we'll be overrun with them.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Calling for +20 today, out here in sunny Alberta! Gave my mare a bath yesterday for the first time this year! 
Hope everyone is doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm battling excess run off right now. On the plus side to this, the horses are fearless at crossing water as they must go through it to get between barn and pasture. 

About the deer and black fly thing, I would like to add mosquitoes to this (there was one in the barn yesterday but I got it) and I'd like to see those taken right out of the food chain, hang the ecosystem:evil:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty much all the snow has melted off my mountain, maybe a pile or two of plowed snow in the shade, but it's over, finally!!! Close to +20 today, rode in a t-shirt, woohoo. I have an out of town horse show this weekend, of course that's when this nice weather is predicted to end and rain takes over, phooey.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

A fabulous ride today in Cooking Lake - Blackfoot Park. High of 22deg, blue sky, no wind, still no mosquitos (though I have sighted a couple of dozy ones flying around our deck in the evening). A sighting of moose, the sound of millions of frogs, beaver tracks, and a swimming mouse. :happydance:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> A fabulous ride today in Cooking Lake - Blackfoot Park. High of 22deg, blue sky, no wind, still no mosquitos (though I have sighted a couple of dozy ones flying around our deck in the evening). A sighting of moose, the sound of millions of frogs, beaver tracks, and a swimming mouse. :happydance:


If I had been home, you could have stopped by for coffee. We are about 10 min from Blackfoot - Waskehegan staging area. Was it muddy or wet on the trails?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lucky you!

We rode from Central staging area. Trails are pretty much dry, except for a couple of really shaded parts where it's a bit muddy still. But nothing wet and slippery.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Today was the first nice warm day on Vancouver Island in awhile...things are drying up and grass is starting to come up. It's been a long, grey, rainy season. Hopefully we have a nice spring and summer to look forward to.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi fellow Canadians, how goes it?

I am getting details of a horse near Stettler Alberta, do we have anyone near here who could check her out for me?


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't read through this thread entirely but.... Am I the only Newfie here? :lol:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving fellow Canadians!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

clumsychelsea said:


> I haven't read through this thread entirely but.... Am I the only Newfie here? :lol:


 You may well be the only Newfie on this thread so you know what that means -- your special


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, happy Thanksgiving to all. 

I spent today doing the last of my hay baling, if you can believe that. This is the latest I've ever done it. It was done this late because of what seemed nonstop rain over the summer (I don't like my hay rained on - it's almost an obsession). It's surprisingly still got green in it so I must thank the rain for that much I suppose.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Yes, happy Thanksgiving to all.
> 
> I spent today doing the last of my hay baling, if you can believe that.


Ohh yes I believe:lol: I spent the day combining wheat, we still have 2 quarters to do, then 4 of flax, once DH has finished swathing the flax he is threatening to try another cut of hay, as well as baling what hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've noticed on more than one occasion this past while, the neighbourhood combines are running well into the night.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, we are running as long as we can if the humidity lets us, this time of year we can't get in the field until lunch time most days, so have to run as long as we can. Today we were early in, couldn't change fields in the dark.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Best of luck with the rest of the harvest, Golden. Stress will soon be over for another year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

And hopefully some riding time before freeze up eh? although Joy of Joys, a lady just 5 miles away built an indoor arena this summer, and I can haul in, most of it on gravel, so should be able to go lots!


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys im from SK and I dont own a horse just use a lesson horse! Been riding 3 1/2 years now and love it ! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone gone to the equine expo? Anyone planning on going ? Want to know if o should go on the first day lol it's free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome on board Leah! 
That post hasn't been active lately, maybe it will spring back to life.

I'm from Québec, in the mountains north of Montreal. Living with hubby, horses, cats and dogs in the woods. We have four arabians now. I'm training a green mare for endurance events.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I'm from Ontario and hopes to own a horse eventually.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone! I live in Surrey,B.C. I'm currently taking weekly lessons. I'm just getting back into riding from 10 year break from a bad fall. I hope to start leasing in March. Eventually down the rode I'll own my own horse when I have some land and finances to do so.
feels great to be horse crazy again!!??????


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

leahandtucker said:


> Has anyone gone to the equine expo? Anyone planning on going ? Want to know if o should go on the first day lol it's free


Haven't been, but everyone enjoys it! I may go this year, have been asked to help man a stall, but it is a long drive from here. You live up that way?


----------

